# Booked in for the chop!



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Goodness me - we took Billy to the vets yesterday for a pre-op check and discussion about castration. They went through all the pro's and cons and we finally made the decision to book him in (hubby took a little more persuading which the vet said was a 'man thing').
His big day is the week after next when he will be nearly 7 months. 
Any tips or advice from all of you with experience of getting your little boys done? Arghhhhhhh!! 
H x


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi there, we had our lil man done two weeks ago today. If you look through older posts there are a few with advice on this fourm. I won't repeat them all again...

Good luck!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He should be fine. I didn't get weller done until 17 months and he got over it quite quickley, be prepared for lots of itchiness, the boys don't appreciate the 'brazilian' they get


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Rocky was "done" on the 9th, 11 days ago. He was doing great until the wound opened a little. He's now on a 5 day antibiotic course to prevent infection whilst it heals, which it is doing beautifully. He is sooo fed up of the collar, bless him. He was back to old self the day after the op. I slept downstairs with him for the first 5 nights as I didn't feel it was fair to put him in his crate with the cone on. Now he wears a "tyre" type, blow up collar I bought ready and he can sleep in his crate with that. Hope all goes well x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp had his op just before Xmas at age 17 mths.
He was fine but I think it prob itched as he kept licking ( even with a cone on ), we got a bigger cone which he still managed to bend round, then a spray !
It all healed well and he was like his old self day 2 !!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> He should be fine. I didn't get weller done until 17 months and he got over it quite quickley, be prepared for lots of itchiness, the boys don't appreciate the 'brazilian' they get


Haha that so made me laugh! That was exactly the prob George had. Didn't care about the stitches but the 'shave' he hated lol


----------

